# Where to buy the cool Look accessories one



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

sees in the Look catalogue? Things like the bike bags and backpacks and duffel bags, etc.
I live in the U.S.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cycleaddict said:


> sees in the Look catalogue? Things like the bike bags and backpacks and duffel bags, etc.
> I live in the U.S.



Good luck. I've been trying to get a backpack for 2 years.. Many people have complained to LOOK France that Veltec refuses to import these items... I've heard that they might in the future. I suggest contacting Veltec.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How about those new carbon cages too. They look like the Campy record cages.!!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I too have been looking, but unsucessful. You would think these items could be purchased overseas for us US people. Does anyone know of store in France that could ship to the US?


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

You could try http://www.profirad.de or http://www.cyclesmart.co.uk/shop/index.php/search.php?action=page&id=2
Both have excellent look selections: Stems, spacers, shoes, posts, seat clamps, dropouts, headsets, pedals & cleats, wheels, cranks and of course handlebar tape. The english shop also has bags.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ChristianB said:


> You could try http://www.profirad.de or http://www.cyclesmart.co.uk/shop/index.php/search.php?action=page&id=2
> Both have excellent look selections: Stems, spacers, shoes, posts, seat clamps, dropouts, headsets, pedals & cleats, wheels, cranks and of course handlebar tape. The english shop also has bags.


Excellent. I've been trying to buy the backpack for two years.. Thank you


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Pleasure is all mine. Might even need some help soon, as I just bought a used kg281 (should arrive in a couple of weeks) and need to find the right headset and BB.
Does anybody know if this frame also uses BSA ?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ChristianB said:


> Pleasure is all mine. Might even need some help soon, as I just bought a used kg281 (should arrive in a couple of weeks) and need to find the right headset and BB.
> Does anybody know if this frame also uses BSA ?


It is BSA and I believe the headset is 1" threadless...I have the catalog at home. I'll check tonight but I don't think LOOK changed to 1 1/8" until the 381...


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Excellent Dave, you're the patron of Look-owners!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ChristianB said:


> Excellent Dave, you're the patron of Look-owners!


I checked my catalog. The 281 has a 1" headtube. You'll need a 1" threadless headset


----------

